# Cutting area



## poster_boy (Dec 22, 2011)

Have you ever considered putting Cutting in as a topic under the "Steroid and Testosterone Information" (or somewhere else).

I'm looking for a range of info on cutting in general - but the majority of stuff seems to be written with bulking in mind. Using the seach function for 'cutting' is a bit hit and miss.

Would anyone else find this kind of thing useful?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

I would say no, if i was looking for information on cutting i wouldnt be looking in the Steroid and Testosterone section, I would try the ''Losing Weight'' section :thumbup1:


----------

